# congratulations to all this week's cyclists



## Paulone (8 May 2009)

Hey,
Was going to put this in 'cars & transport' but thought better of it as its not a question.

I want to say a big congratulations to all the cyclists who - like me - have been battling against the headwinds and gale-force conditions to get from A-to-B.

Am prompted to praise after being literally blown to a halt by a strong southwesterly gust that hit me directly as I cycled up a gentle gradient while getting home last evening.

The common theme among all the cyclists I've seen on my commutes this week is the gritty pedalling and use of low-gears....  needs must and all that.

Take a bow everyone (you know who you are). True cyclists understand how tough it is to overcome the air currents using human-powered transport and its been a long week of it!!


----------



## Purple (8 May 2009)

Well you need to do something to work off all that Lidl beer


----------



## Firefly (8 May 2009)

Paulone said:


> Hey,
> Was going to put this in 'cars & transport' but thought better of it as its not a question.
> 
> I want to say a big congratulations to all the cyclists who - like me - have been battling against the headwinds and gale-force conditions to get from A-to-B.
> ...


 

Exactly why I don't cycle


----------



## ney001 (8 May 2009)

Paulone said:


> Hey,
> Was going to put this in 'cars & transport' but thought better of it as its not a question.
> 
> I want to say a big congratulations to all the cyclists who - like me - have been battling against the headwinds and gale-force conditions to get from A-to-B.
> ...





Congratulations to one and all, now if you could just ring all your weekend cycling club buddies and tell them not to cycle four abreast on a narrow road - it would be much appreciated!


----------



## mathepac (9 May 2009)

ney001 said:


> ... now if you could just ring all your weekend cycling club buddies and tell them not to cycle four abreast on a narrow road - it would be much appreciated! ...


Thanks my thoughts exactly.

BTW, why did two of you in succession feel it necessary to quote the original post in its entirety and then post one-liners as replies, five words in one case?

Its becoming common recently and I find it tedious in the extreme, clogging up the threads, ruining flow and readability.


----------



## S.L.F (9 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> Thanks my thoughts exactly.
> 
> BTW, why did two of you in succession feel it necessary to quote the original post in its entirety and then post one-liners as replies, five words in one case?
> 
> Its becoming common recently and I find it tedious in the extreme, clogging up the threads, ruining flow and readability.


 
mathepac that's a letting off steam issue.


----------



## juke (9 May 2009)

Good practice for you all for the Wicklow 200?

Driving, I was at first in line traffic lights  a while back - red for me. Cyclist inside me. She "anticipated" the lights and set off before me - once she reached c. the middled of the junction - major gust of wind - she was blown over - right into my lane.

If she'd waited until the light did turn green she'd have been right under my car. My heart lost a life and I braked in time.

Lads and lassies - you battle against the winds - so do we.


----------



## Pique318 (9 May 2009)

Paulone said:


> I want to say a big congratulations to all the cyclists who - like me - have been battling against the headwinds and gale-force conditions to get from A-to-B.



Yup...respect to you...you poor fools !

On a nice day, sure, take the bike. On a bad day, use one with an engine, or a car !


----------



## Purple (9 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> Thanks my thoughts exactly.
> 
> BTW, why did two of you in succession feel it necessary to quote the original post in its entirety and then post one-liners as replies, five words in one case?
> 
> Its becoming common recently and I find it tedious in the extreme, clogging up the threads, ruining flow and readability.


maybe


----------



## rmelly (9 May 2009)

> Hey,
> Was going to put this in 'cars & transport' but thought better of it as its not a question.
> 
> I want to say a big congratulations to all the cyclists who - like me - have been battling against the headwinds and gale-force conditions to get from A-to-B.
> ...


 


mathepac said:


> Thanks my thoughts exactly.
> 
> BTW, why did two of you in succession feel it necessary to quote the original post in its entirety and then post one-liners as replies, five words in one case?
> 
> Its becoming common recently and I find it tedious in the extreme, clogging up the threads, ruining flow and readability.


 
annoying alright


----------



## baldyman27 (9 May 2009)

Purple said:


> maybe


 


rmelly said:


> annoying alright


 
That's just scuttng


----------



## delgirl (10 May 2009)

ney001 said:


> Congratulations to one and all, now if you could just ring all your weekend cycling club buddies and tell them not to cycle four abreast on a narrow road - it would be much appreciated!


Hear Hear!  They're a major hazard on the narrow roads at the weekends and seem to delight in cycling four abreast to hold up the traffic behind them.

Anyone know what the law is regarding cyclists, are they supposed to cycle in single file?


----------



## Purple (10 May 2009)

delgirl said:


> Anyone know what the law is regarding cyclists, are they supposed to cycle in single file?


 I think it's ok to knock down the ones on the outside... but you'll need to clarify that before trying it.


----------



## ney001 (11 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> Thanks my thoughts exactly.
> 
> BTW, why did two of you in succession feel it necessary to quote the original post in its entirety and then post one-liners as replies, five words in one case?
> 
> Its becoming common recently and I find it tedious in the extreme, clogging up the threads, ruining flow and readability.



Dunno?


----------



## Latrade (11 May 2009)

delgirl said:


> Anyone know what the law is regarding cyclists, are they supposed to cycle in single file?


 
ASFIK it's single file. Can't say that's 100% law, but that's how I was taught. Still seeing as we're on requests (and to flame the motorist vs cyclist war), could you ask fellow motorists to:

1. not drive in the cycle lanes or cut into them early when turning left without doing the next point:
2. notice that some engineer at some point took the time to design a polished reflective surface and attach them to either side of the car. They even came up with a handy name for them "Mirrors", be nice if you used them occasionally.
3. we don't have to pay road tax, that's why we have to cycle in the bit with all the pot holes, glass, bricks, drains and other matter cause continuous damage to our bikes, try not to drive 1/4 inch from our handle bars, we sometimes need to avoid stuff like that.


----------



## S.L.F (11 May 2009)

Latrade said:


> ASFIK it's single file. Can't say that's 100% law, but that's how I was taught. Still seeing as we're on requests (and to flame the motorist vs cyclist war), could you ask fellow motorists to:
> 
> 1. not drive in the cycle lanes or cut into them early when turning left without doing the next point:
> 2. notice that some engineer at some point took the time to design a polished reflective surface and attach them to either side of the car. They even came up with a handy name for them "Mirrors", be nice if you used them occasionally.
> 3. we don't have to pay road tax, that's why we have to cycle in the bit with all the pot holes, glass, bricks, drains and other matter cause continuous damage to our bikes, try not to drive 1/4 inch from our handle bars, we sometimes need to avoid stuff like that.


 
Even though I haven't cycled since I got my van at heart I'll always be a cyclist the reason we (hoping to rejoin my cyclist comrades soon) don't pay motor tax is because it is not a luxury.........like driving


----------



## Dachshund (12 May 2009)

delgirl said:


> Anyone know what the law is regarding cyclists, are they supposed to cycle in single file?



From the :

"Don't ever cycle side-by-side with           more than one cyclist."

It is permissible to cycle two abreast on the roads. Both cyclists and motorists should show consideration for each other i.e. cyclists should go in single file only when it is safe for following traffic to overtake.


----------



## mick1960 (13 May 2009)

cyclist's are so brave,They fearlessly get on a flimsy contraption without the slightest idea of how fast and heavy cars are,and propel themselves with gay abandon anyway that suits them,with faith in the fact that people who got a licence without a test,people who were trained by them,and people who still have to sit a test,can control a car with enough skill to avoid them.Brave I say every last one of them.I looked into cycling but weighed up the odds and took up base jumping into body's of water with large carnivorous predators in them.My hat off to every last one of them


----------



## Complainer (13 May 2009)

Dachshund said:


> From the :
> 
> "Don't ever cycle side-by-side with           more than one cyclist."
> 
> It is permissible to cycle two abreast on the roads. Both cyclists and motorists should show consideration for each other i.e. cyclists should go in single file only when it is safe for following traffic to overtake.


So you'd prefer to try to pass a line of 10 pairs of cyclists, along a typical winding road where you can't see to the head of the line, rather than a bunch of 20 all together in a pack?


----------



## mick1960 (14 May 2009)

Complainer said:


> So you'd prefer to try to pass a line of 10 pairs of cyclists, along a typical winding road where you can't see to the head of the line, rather than a bunch of 20 all together in a pack?



When you get on a bike you take your life into your hands ,not the law into your hands.So it's single file and only side by side when it's safe.Next you will be cycling on pavements


----------



## Complainer (16 May 2009)

mick1960 said:


> When you get on a bike you take your life into your hands ,not the law into your hands.So it's single file and only side by side when it's safe.Next you will be cycling on pavements


Would it be safe to assume that by 'safe' you mean 'don't get in the way of any drivers in their big cars'. I don't think I've ever seen a road where it is unsafe for cyclists to cycle two abreast. It might slow down some cars, but that doesn't mean it's safe. 

It certainly doesn't mean that a line of 20 cyclists in single file is safer than a bunch of 20 cyclists in a group. How can a car safely pass a line of 20 cyclists on a narrow, winding country road?


----------



## mick1960 (17 May 2009)

Complainer said:


> Would it be safe to assume that by 'safe' you mean 'don't get in the way of any drivers in their big cars'. I don't think I've ever seen a road where it is unsafe for cyclists to cycle two abreast. It might slow down some cars, but that doesn't mean it's safe.
> 
> It certainly doesn't mean that a line of 20 cyclists in single file is safer than a bunch of 20 cyclists in a group. How can a car safely pass a line of 20 cyclists on a narrow, winding country road?




You have to accept that the law is the law.
You have never seen a road where it is unsafe to ride side by side? most country lanes would qualify there.
20 cyclist in a row (as the law requires) is a lot safer for the cyclist the driver in the car or truck does not die when hitting a bike.
A Lorry on a country road meeting bunched up cyclists coming the other way could potently be a blood bath.If they were in a single line the lorry would have enough space to get by.
A good idea with your 20 cyclist scenario,is for the group to spread out so there are gaps between for overtaking cars to slot into,This way every body gets to where they are going on time and in one piece. what you suggest is akin to saying it is better for people to walk down  winding country roads in  large groups.


----------



## Purple (17 May 2009)

mick1960 said:


> You have to accept that the law is the law.
> You have never seen a road where it is unsafe to ride side by side? most country lanes would qualify there.
> 20 cyclist in a row (as the law requires) is a lot safer for the cyclist the driver in the car or truck does not die when hitting a bike.
> A Lorry on a country road meeting bunched up cyclists coming the other way could potently be a blood bath.If they were in a single line the lorry would have enough space to get by.
> A good idea with your 20 cyclist scenario,is for the group to spread out so there are gaps between for overtaking cars to slot into,This way every body gets to where they are going on time and in one piece. what you suggest is akin to saying it is better for people to walk down  winding country roads in  large groups.


 Well said, a reasonable and balanced post.


----------



## Complainer (17 May 2009)

mick1960 said:


> You have to accept that the law is the law.


Can I take it that you've never broken a speed limit, or dropped litter, or jay-walked? 



mick1960 said:


> You have never seen a road where it is unsafe to ride side by side? most country lanes would qualify there.


You're missing the point. Most country lanes are not unsafe for riding two abreast. They may well be unsafe for a car to overtake two cyclists riding two abreast, but they are not unsafe for two cyclists.



mick1960 said:


> 20 cyclist in a row (as the law requires) is a lot safer for the cyclist the driver in the car or truck does not die when hitting a bike.


That's not what the law says.



mick1960 said:


> A Lorry on a country road meeting bunched up cyclists coming the other way could potently be a blood bath.If they were in a single line the lorry would have enough space to get by.


There would only be a blood bath if the lorry is on the wrong side of the road. There would also be a blood bath of the lorry meets a family in their people-carrier, or a mini-bus full of school kids. The problem in this scenario is not the cyclists or the people-carrier or the school-kids. It is the lorry. If the lorry can't drive on his own side of the road, he shouldn't be on that road. That's the law, and you have to accept the law - right?



mick1960 said:


> A good idea with your 20 cyclist scenario,is for the group to spread out so there are gaps between for overtaking cars to slot into,This way every body gets to where they are going on time and in one piece.



Makes sense, and often happens in practice. However, what also often happens in practice, is that regardless of whether there are 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 cyclists together, the car driver often overtakes the cyclists dangerously, where there is no space and no clear visibility to oncoming traffic, putting him/herself and the cyclists at risk.


----------



## mick1960 (18 May 2009)

> Complainer said:
> 
> 
> > Can I take it that you've never broken a speed limit, or dropped litter, or jay-walked?
> ...


----------



## delgirl (18 May 2009)

Purple said:


> I think it's ok to knock down the ones on the outside... but you'll need to clarify that before trying it.


Lol!  

Seriously inconsiderate bunch - I've been behind groups of 4 or 5 cyclists travelling side-by-side at about 10mph and turning around every so often to laugh and smirk at the even increasing tail of vehicles behind them.

I think most road users, like myself, would never endanger anyone's life, but get really annoyed at the inconsiderate attitude of hobby cyclists.


----------



## baldyman27 (18 May 2009)

I was behind 3 cyclists today on a straight stretch of well-marked road today. Fair play to them, they were in single file with at least 3 inches between them. At every little puddle they would swerve out on the road to avoid it, regardless of the traffic behind. Not only did they not signal, they didn't even bloody well look behind them. Can you imagine how difficult it is to drive a car with a phone wedged between your shoulder and ear, taking notes from that same conversation and trying to light a cigarette and then to have to scan the road ahead for little puddles that might force these clowns to swerve wildly out onto the road to avoid getting their bony litte ankles wet?

I have to confess, I'm one of those people who is often so infuriated by the cyclists who insist on cycling abreast so they can have a little chat, who rolls down the window and shouts abuse at them. Ignorant prats.


----------



## Complainer (19 May 2009)

mick1960 said:


> > Never when riding a bike it needs full concentration
> >
> > Two when it is safe to do so,otherwise single file,If you feel that is safe to
> > ride side by side go ahead ,see who comes of worse in a rear end or side on.
> ...


----------



## mick1960 (19 May 2009)

Complainer said:


> mick1960 said:
> 
> 
> > > I really am struggling to understand the 'lorry' scenario that you outline. Surely this can only be dangerous if one of them is on the wrong side of the road?
> ...


----------

